# Keep your guards on



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was ripping a fence board with a skill saw with the guard pined back, it bound up and shot the saw back across my thumb and hit my stomach good thing my thumb slowed the blade down enough that it did not gut me it left three teeth marks on my stomach. moral of the story they put guards on for a reason.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Ouch! Heard other stories like this before.
One guy sawed his power cord in two.
Another fellow made a cut and swung the saw behind him and the
still spinning blade got his little boy in the head and killed him. This was a church project on a Sunday afternoon.

Most of us power tool guys have also had some sort of scary incident.
Distraction or over familiarity are the most commonly reported causes.
Told the wife a zillion times to wait until a machine has totally stopped
before sticking her head into the shop and hollering at me for something.

Good luck on the "repair" and don't do that again.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

its all good now lost a little movement in my thumb but nothing major. needless to say that saw got thrown away and I bought a new one. I could of bought a bunch of saws with guards for the money I spent in emergency, dr., surgery bills. and two months off work still got paid but no overtime.


----------

